# Porsche and Caran D'Ache



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

So, I start a new job tomorrow. I was thinking of picking up one or two nice pens instead of using the plastic promotional ones that I am likely to get at the office. I have never been a big pen guy until this summer, when I spent a few months in Vienna. There were some incredible stores there that had a huge selection. I purchased three relatively cheap Caran D'ache "metal" pens. One accidentally went through the washer, the other was a gift to my dad, and I still have the third. I was thinking about purchasing another one or two to store at different locations since they aren't too expensive. While researching for ink refills, I found a "Limited Edition" (1,000,000 editions?) version of this pen in a unique steel grey finish. 









The other pens that caught my eye were from Porsche Design. I really admire their design, and even own a Hard Drive from them. My old roomate had the TecFlex, and I immediately fell in love. This line is a little out of my price range however. The p3140 pen is however. I really like the materials and function of the pen (shake it once to open or close).









So, after that long introduction (it's Sunday, I've got nothing better to do), I really only have one simple question:

Are these pens worth their cost? Both seem to be the "entry level" for both brands. I want to spend less than $100 for two new pens. How does the Lamy 2000 ballpen compare? It seems to be a very popular alternative in this price range.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Try a Lamy 2000 Fountain Pen. The design should be right up your alley. Give one a try... You may love it. I've been using FP's at the office for many years, and they really are a fun substitution for the otherwise boring BIC. 

There's nothing wrong with the pens you featured above, keep a few of those around, too, when your FP runs out of ink.

Vienna does, indeed, have some nice pen stores. I kept hoping to come across some smashing FP deals, but everything was quite expensive in Vienna...


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I was very tempted to buy pens while I was over there (some for myself, others as gifts). However, the list price in Euro is higher than the MSRP in dollars over here. Thats at least a 40% markup! I wonder why the Europeans don't have pens shipped from USA over there.

I think I might go check out a fountain pen here in Atlanta before I buy one. I like the wood version of the Lamy. Does anyone know how this holds up? I am thinking about getting all three, and calling it a "collection."


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I also wanted to mention that on top of being very modern, they are also a little low key. With my position (entry level), I don't think it would be a smooth move to be rocking a CEO level pen like a Montblanc. Does anyone have any recommendations for other pens in the sub $120 price range that are modern and high quality?

I ordered the 849 Original because it isn't a bank breaker, and my GF has commandeered my last working model. I will be going to a local Atlanta pen store sometime this week to look at the Porsche and Lamy. I am also going to try the fountain pens out. I don't know if I want one for most of the time, but as a "signature" only pen, it would be nice to have.

Has anyone ever dealt with Artlite in Atlanta before? They seem to have the best selection and competitive prices from what I can see.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

I think the Lamy 2000 would be a great Bauhaus choice.

When I was in an entry-level position I used a Waterman Expert fountain pen extensively. I rarely received comments, so it must have been low-key enough. In the darker colors it's pretty sleek.

Under $120 I wouldn't hesitate to recommend that Expert. You could also look at a Pelikan M200 (should be about 70 bux) or a M215 (right around your target). Both are fantastic pens, and fairly austere.

I find the Pelikan M400-sized pens to be great for everyday use--they're small enough that most people never take a second look, but fantastic writers sure to please their owners. They hold a generous amount of ink and are easy to fill and clean. The M400 is a little higher than your range (about 180), but the M200 series is essentially the same pen, with a less expensive body and a steel (vs gold) nib.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, thank you all for the advice. Much like watches, I don't think i would ever purchase a pen sight unseen for two reasons. Primarily, it is impossible to judge the quality of the piece (watch/pen) without touching it and looking at it close up. Any pen costing more than $20 is going to have to speak to me. It is something that I consider a permanent purchase. I decided that like watches, I wanted variety, so I passed on the Porsche for now, and went with a 3 less expensive ones. 

While I did have in mind purchasing at least ONE fountain pen, after writing with several, I wasn't able to find one I liked. I have messy writing, and tend to push down little when doing so (especially when signing my name). Since this was going to be my "signature" pen, I decided to wait and enjoy some basic ballpoints instead. I liked the rollerballs, but they had 3 strikes against them. They all required me to remove a cap (Something I just don't like doing), they were all too large, and they all were a little too heavy with the ink output (not good for my poor writing). 

They had the blackwood version of the Lamy 2000 in stock, but I preferred the weight and cost of the classic metal version more. Since most of my work will be on location instead of in front of my desk, heft/size were very important. If I get a heavy fountain pen, it will be my Desk pen, but for now, lightweight it is. 

I also found a light wood Faber -Castell that "spoke to me." Maybe because I passed up on the wooden Lamy, but for some reason, this pen jumped out at me. It may wind up being my favorite pen. 

Finally, I picked up a Bright yellow Caran D'Ache version of the black one I already own. I am a pretty understated guy. I rarely "peacock," but I liked the brightness of the finish, as well as the size of course. I opted to get a blue-gel refill for this ink, to provide some variety for the regular black RB's on all the other models. Come back soon, I will update with picks.

Thanks again for your advice everyone. One day I might kick it up a bit with some higher end fountains, but for now, this variety will be good for where I am at in life.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Here they are:










I think this is a good, functional start. I have a variety, all in a common theme (compact/light). I still want to add one more Pen every other year or so, hopefully in increasing quality.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Really great selection! They are all very cool. I love the football shape on the F-C. And the Lamy 2000's always attract me. I have to get one, someday, for when I'm feeling "sporty."

If you like having a few refills in different colors... Wait until you have a FP and can refill whenever you want from a veritable rainbow of hundreds of choices


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you. I will probably stick with blue/back, but I think different flows/sizes will be nice for different functions. Frantic note-taking = standard BP, but signing documents = thicker Fountain (when I get one). Since 99% of what I do is frantic notes right now, I think I can hold off on the Fountain for a while.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Fountain pens are actually much better than BP's for frantic note taking. You don't need to press down with a FP like you do with a BP, and the ink smoothly rolls off the nib... So you get much less hand cramp from using one.

It takes a little while to get used to pressing less if you've ingrained the practice from years of BP usage... But if you can teach yourself to use less pressure it's a big boon for notetaking.

If you're thinking a FP can't keep up as fast as you can scribble you're very wrong


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

If they dispensed ink in such a way that I could close a notebook immediately after writing in it (as well as being very small), I wold seriously consider getting one in the near future. unfortuantely, my stereotype of them is that the ink takes longer to set, and are larger than the pens shown in the picture.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

There are many factors that affect the drying time of writing with a fountain pen: 
1. brand and type of ink
2. nib size
3. nib flow
4. paper type
5. writing style

In that general order. Your stereotype might be true for a very large, chunky FP with a wide and wet nib (a "gusher"). Many people like this type of pen for a "signature pen."

I am not important enough, nor am I wealthy enough, to carry a pen solely for "signatures." My FP's are workhorses 

You'll just have to trust me on this, and investigate it in your spare time: I can write as quickly as I wish (and I'm a furious scribbler) in my Moleskine's that I carry for work, and close them directly after finishing without a page full of writing smearing. It takes a bit of knowledge to know what kind of nib, flow, and ink suit your writing... But it's beyond doable. And I can write for FAR longer, with much more beautiful looking results (subtle shading and outlining are my fav) than any ballpoint of rollerball.

In fact, my wife is a lefty, who does all of this regularly as well. She's a hand dragger and doesn't smear her writing...

There's a whole world out there, waiting for you to discover 

But it does take a little work, so only jump in when you feel like it.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats great news. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## OmegaSeiko (Jan 23, 2008)

I just picked up the "shake" Porsche today. Writes much better than the other BP's. A little thicker and smoother. Has a nice heft to it, and I love the unique method in which it opens. 

I will get pics and a small review of all my purchases sometime next week.


----------

